# kernel 2.6.3 e problemi VFS

## dmorab

per risolvere i problemi del mio touchpad ho provato a passare al kernel 2.6.3; a parte i problemi di fb e bootsplash (magari li affronterò successivamente in altro topic), il primo grande scoglio risulta essere: al boot

VFS: Cannot open root device "hda4" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option 

Kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs or unknown-block(0,0)

questo il config:

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

questo il grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/bzImage2 root=/dev/hda4 hdc=ide-scsi video=vesa:1024x768@60 vga=791 acpi=off

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

title=WinXp

root (hd0,0)

chainloader (hd0,0)+1

title=Gentoo-2.6.3

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.3 root=/dev/hda4 hdc=ide-scsi video=vesa:1024x768@60 vga=791

e questo il fstab:

/dev/hda2		/boot		ext3		noauto,noatime		1 2

/dev/hda4		/		reiserfs	noatime			0 1

/dev/hda3		none		swap		sw			0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/windows    vfat            defaults,umask=000      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro		0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none			/dev/shm	tmpfs		defaults		0 0

ho provato anche a passare al boot il parametro "devfs=nomount" ma non risolve niente

----------

## shev

Hai fatto una ricerca su forum prima di postare? Perchè ti assicuro che l'errore che riporti è uno dei più comuni e discussi...

p.s.: ovviamente questo topic è a rischio di essere bloccato in quanto doppione

----------

## dmorab

diavolo Shev! certo che ho fatto una ricerca, ma non ho trovato post che trattassero l'argomento.... vuol dire che ho sbagliato ad utilizzare le parole chiave! adesso riprovo con una ricerca più specifica. Sorry!

----------

## comio

sicuro di aver messo in modo "non modulo" il fs reiserfs?

----------

## dmorab

il supporto reiserfs è built-in (come viene riportato nel config).

Come rimproveratomi da Shev, esistono numerosi altri post sul problema: da un'analisi degli stessi non si evidenzia un nesso causa-effetto chiaro, sembra quasi imputabile ad un comportamento "casuale".

lasciamo pure morire questo post.... io mi tengo il mio kernel 2.4.22 ed aspetto buone nuove sulle nuove versioni del 2.6.3

----------

## comio

scusa mi era sfuggito... comunque non bisogna buttare la spugna, qualche soluzione esisterà!!

Ciao!

----------

## hardskinone

Ho avuto lo stesso problema recentemente (ieri sera  :Very Happy: ). Cercando *bene* sul forum troverai che e' un errore spesso causato dall'ultima versione di genkernel (questo era il mio caso). E' bastato leggere la documentazione di genkernel e poi tutto e' filato liscio. Se fino ad ora hai usato genkernel prova la compilazione "manuale".

----------

## comio

si... credo che ci voglia qualcosa tipo real_root=... fra le opzioni di boot del kernel

----------

## dmorab

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Ho avuto lo stesso problema recentemente (ieri sera ). Cercando *bene* sul forum troverai che e' un errore spesso causato dall'ultima versione di genkernel (questo era il mio caso). E' bastato leggere la documentazione di genkernel e poi tutto e' filato liscio. Se fino ad ora hai usato genkernel prova la compilazione "manuale".

 

il problema è che io non ho mai usato genkernel

----------

## Stolz

Espero que esto ayude

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122524

Saludos

----------

## bld

Ragazzi questo topic non puo essere considerato risolto. Al 90% dei casi (come anche nel mio) la risposta non e' banale come sempra. (fstab/kernel-config). E qui cmq una risposta non ce.. 

perche l'abbiamo messo nella faq amico CCCP?

cioe' .. e' una FAQ ... ma non vedo la risp  :Sad: 

----------

## bld

il mio problema (per questa volta, spero che sia l'ultima oramai sono diventao un esperto a proposito.. leggendo 3.000 forums/etc) era initrd. Ci vuole initrd compiled in per andare  :Smile: 

Non so perche.. pero ci vuole.. grazie a kernelnewbies.org  :Smile: 

----------

